# Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe



## Schorchi (18. September 2017)

*Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verzweifelt, ich habe mir extra eine WaKü zusammengestellt, damit ich einen leisen Rechner bekomme und nun röhrt die Pumpe wie ein Hirsch, das es mich fast wahnsinnig macht. Folgende Komponenten habe ich verbaut, um die CPU und Graka wasserzukühlen:

MSI X370 GAMING PLUS AMD X370 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 6x 3.60GHz So.AM4 WOF
MSI GTX 1080 SEA HAWK EK X MSI NVIDIA GeForce 8 GB 
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
MagiCool Xflow Copper III Radiator 3x 120mm
MagiCool 240 G2 Slim Radiator 2x 120mm
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10mm transparent 1,5m
120x120x25mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM 1500 U/min 22 dB(A) braun/beige 5x 
EK Water Blocks Fitting gerade 1x Gewinde G1/4" / 13/10mm schwarz
Alphacool DC-LT 3600 12V DC Pump Industry bulk 
Alphacool Eisfach - Single/Dual DC-LT - Dual 5,25 Bay Station
AlphaCool Eisblock XPX CPU schwarz Acetal / Aluminium CPU Kühler

Ist die Pumpe zu schwach dafür?

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich damit die Pumpe leiser wird? Eine zweite einbauen damit die erste entlastet wird ? Oder besser gleich eine andere?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Schorchi


----------



## drstoecker (18. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Du musst die Pumpe entkoppeln . Außerdem kannst du die Pumpe noch drosseln unter 12v dann sollte es auch leiser sein. Gibt doch im netz genug Tipps.


----------



## Schorchi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Du musst die Pumpe entkoppeln . Außerdem kannst du die Pumpe noch drosseln unter 12v dann sollte es auch leiser sein. Gibt doch im netz genug Tipps.



HI drstoecker,

danke dir für deine Antwort. Was genau meinst du damit, ein Gummiring dazwischen oder die ganze pumpe zu separieren vom Eisfach? So richtig finde ich nichts passendes über google.

Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Die gängigste Variante ist das Shoggy: LINK. Nur bekommst du deine Pumpe, die anscheinend in diesem 5.25" ABG verschraubt ist, da nicht so einfach drauf?

Das Problem: 
Die Pumpe verursacht im Betrieb Vibrationen - wie beispielsweise auch Festplatten und Lüfter. 
Wird die Pumpe fest mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt, übertragen sich die Vibrationen und es wird laut. 
Daran kranken im Übrigen sämtliche AIO-Waküs (manche mehr, manche weniger).
Testen kannst du das, in dem du den AGB im Betrieb mal in die Hand nimmst und dafür sorgst, das er keinen Kontakt zum Gehäuse hat.

Die Lösung:
 Entkoppele die Pumpe vom Gehäuse und verringere die Drehzahl. 
Gummiringe könnten die Übertragung der Vibratuionen ein wenig verbessern, viel solltest du da aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Schorchi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die gängigste Variante ist das Shoggy: LINK. Nur bekommst du deine Pumpe, die anscheinend in diesem 5.25" ABG verschraubt ist, da nicht so recht drauf?



Hi fisch@namenssuche,

d.h. ich muss die Pumpe am besten vom Eisfach entfernen und dann auf dieses Pelxiglasgehäuse schrauben und auf Schaumstoff legen?

Alphacool DC-LT Plexi Aufsatz | DC-LT Aufsatze | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ist es besser die Pumpe vor oder nach den Eisfach zu platzieren? Ist die Alphacool DC-LT 3600 dann wirklich leise oder soll ich besser gleich eine DC-LT2600 Ultra low noise kaufen ?
Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | DC-LT Pumpen | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

danke


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*



Schorchi schrieb:


> d.h. ich muss die Pumpe am besten vom Eisfach entfernen und dann auf  dieses Pelxiglasgehäuse schrauben und auf Schaumstoff legen?
> 
> Alphacool DC-LT Plexi Aufsatz | DC-LT Aufsatze | Alphacool DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Ja, das ist eine Möglichkeit.



Schorchi schrieb:


> Ist es besser die Pumpe vor oder nach den Eisfach zu platzieren?



Normalerweise platziert man die Pumpe im Kreislauf direkt nach dem AGB, damit sie keine Luft ansaugt.



Schorchi schrieb:


> Ist die  Alphacool DC-LT 3600 dann wirklich leise oder soll ich besser gleich  eine DC-LT2600 Ultra low noise kaufen ?
> Alphacool  DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC | DC-LT Pumpen | Alphacool  DC-LT | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany



Wie laut die Alphacool Pumpen sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Eventuell meldet sich hier noch jemand, der Erfahrungen mit den Dingern hat.
Da du aber eh schon eine hast, kannst du die doch erstmal - wie oben geschildert - mitsamt AGB in die Hand nehmen und schauen, wie viel Krach die macht, wenn sich die Vibrationen nicht auf den Rest des Rechners übertragen.
Anschließend kannst du die Spannung noch testweise auf 9 oder 7 Volt reduzieren, dann sinkt die Drehzahl und i.d.R. auch die Lautstärke. 

Zudem würde ich dir empfehlen, den Thread in das Unterform "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" verschieben zu lassen (wende dich dazu einfach per PN an einen Moderator). 

/edit: Zum Thema "Möglichst leise Pumpte" gibt's im Unterforum nebenan 'nen aktuellen Thread.


----------



## Chukku (20. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Das Problem ist, dass du die Pumpe gar nicht vom Eisfach entfernen kannst.
So weit ich das bisher herausfinden konnte, gibt es keinen Deckel, mit dem du das Eisfach im Bereich der Pumpen-Montageposition danach abdichten könntest.

Du würdest also einen neuen Ausgleichsbehälter brauchen.
Wenn du die gleiche Einbauposition im Laufwerksschacht beibehalten möchtest, gibt es genügend Schacht-AGBs, die ohne integrierte Pumpenmontage auskommen:
Alphacool Repack Dual Bayres 5,25" Clear Rev.2 | Behalter - solo | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya 5,25" Dual Bay Reservoir Black V.2 | 2x 5 1/4" Bayres | Ausgleichsbehalter | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Und dann die Pumpe wie oben schon beschrieben mit einem entsprechenden Deckel auf Schaumstoff stellen und mit Schläuchen mit dem AGB verbinden.
(Die Pumpe muss im Kreislauf immer direkt nach dem AGB kommen und UNTER ihm positioniert sein, damit das Wasser von sich aus zur Pumpe fliessen kann).

Die Pumpe selbst ist eigentlich nicht besonders gut für einen grossen Silent-Loop geeignet.
Mit weniger als Volllast wird sie deinen Kreislauf wahrscheinlich gar nicht bewältigen... ob sie dann vernünftig entkoppelt wirklich leise ist, lässt sich wohl schwer sagen.
Kannst es ja auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.. im schlimmsten Fall hast du das Geld für den Plexi-Deckel "verschwendet".
Wenns danach noch zu laut ist, müsstest du auf eine von diesen beiden ausweichen (sind aber auch deutlich teurer):

Alphacool Laing DDC310 - Complete Edition Eisdecke - silber/Plexi | DDC Pumpen Vorinstalliert | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool VPP655 - G1/4 IG inkl. Eisdecke D5 - Plexi V.3 | D5 Vorinstalliert | D5 Serie | Pumpen | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Zusammen mit dem neuen AGB wärst du damit deutlich über 100€.

Eine ganz andere aber deutlich günstigere und trotzdem leise Alternative wäre auch die hier:
MagiCool DCP450 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland... das wäre dann halt eine ganz andere Lösung ohne Laufwerks-AGB.
Die Gesamtkosten wäre dabei also nur 40€.. leider ist sie erst ab dem 27.09 wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Schorchi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Habe jetzt die Ultra low noise 2600 Pumpe auf dem Plexiaufsatz gebaut und die alte Pumpe nur abgestöpselt. Jetzt schnurrt die WaKü wie ein Kätzchen.

Danke euch für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## TheWalle82 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei extrem lauter WaKü Pumpe*

Hi,

wie schauen denn deine Temps aus? Bist Du mit der Leistung der DC-LT 2600 zufrieden? Läuft sie auf volle Pulle mit 12 V oder hast sie gedrosselt?

Bin am überlegen mir ne Wakü für GPU und CPU zu bauen mit dieser Pumpe und hab Angst das sie nicht genug Durchfluss schafft weil se ja doch sehr klein ist.
Wenn Du mal kurz deine Erfahrungen teilen könntest wäre das super.


----------

